# 30 pt buck



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

http://www.cnn.com/video/?/video/living ... .buck.wluk

Monster buck taken in WI.


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

That thing is a monster I would shat my pants and fell out of the stand if that thing came by me.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great deer. Can't wait to see what he scores. WI produces some monsters...


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I would fall out of the tree too! WI does produce the most B&C bucks each year I am pretty sure. Some big boys over there!


----------

